# About a MiniMac!!



## Spoongirl (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey again guys!!  


Well I saw this Minimac, pretty cheap stuff. But!!! and here's the big but...
the specifications aren't very attractive, especially the processor.

MiniMac G4 
1.25 GHz processor (no idea if it's intel core 2 duo, apparently not)
512 RAM (obviously upgradeable)
40GB HD (^ ditto)
and well, the apple keyboard.

whaddyathink? is it fast? is the processor too slow?
is it good for audio recording software?

thanks!!!


----------



## Thomas (Aug 21, 2007)

No, the processor is not a C2D. It's one of the older PPC CPUs.

If I were you, I'd go for one of the current Mac Minis (I have one) and make sure you have at least 1gb or RAM. Audio recording is quite memory-hungry.


----------



## Spoongirl (Aug 21, 2007)

yeah, that's obvious. it's a fact that I would buy another 512 ram card. or maybe a 1gb one. and another hard disk too.

but what about the processor?


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 21, 2007)

I'd say go for something faster. That things specs are about the same but slightly slower, and smaller hardrive than my iBook G4, and this thing occasionally struggles with recording (mainly when I get to higher track counts and large numbers of plugins).


----------



## Leon (Aug 21, 2007)

Kevan's got one of those, i believe. he swears by it.


----------



## Spoongirl (Aug 21, 2007)

something faster? you mean like a 2 ghz processor?


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Aug 21, 2007)

I'd say memory is more important than the processor speed, but a faster processor is always good. You don't necessarily need 2 GHz, it all depends on how you use it.

BTW Nice to see you back.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2007)

There are a number of significant differences between the Core 2 Duo Mac Minis and the G4 Minis. First, the Core Duo's are far, far faster. Second, all the Intel Core Duo based Mini's have two memory DIMM slots, whereas the original only had one. That means only 1GB of RAM max.


----------



## Spoongirl (Aug 21, 2007)

so.. it's not very convenient?


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 22, 2007)

My Mac's about 1.4Ghz and it works, but again, with lots of plugins/software sampling/synths going, it dies. 

If you're planning on using Pro Tools LE or M-Powered, get a newer Mac with the Core Duo, since Pro Tools 7 is set up to use dual-processor setups (i.e. programs running from one processor, all plugins, etc. on second processor).


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hmmm...from the Apple site it seems as if they don't make the Mac Mini with single-core processors anymore. 
The Apple Store (U.S.) - Mac mini


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> Hmmm...from the Apple site it seems as if they don't make the Mac Mini with single-core processors anymore.
> The Apple Store (U.S.) - Mac mini



Nope, only dual cores now, for the same price they were selling single cores.


----------



## Spoongirl (Aug 22, 2007)

wow... you guys broke all my hopes
xDDD


----------



## Ryan (Aug 22, 2007)

Don't worry Paulina:







Here's a good minimac


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Don't worry Paulina:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks awesome.


----------



## darren (Aug 22, 2007)

I would only buy a G4 Mac mini if it were a REALLY good deal. Those things are two generations old now, and i'd probably save up a little more and go for the new dual-core model.

Unfortunately, Macs hold their resale value unreasonably well, so buying a used older Mac really doesn't give you very good bang for the buck. You're almost always better off buying a new Mac, and usually the model that's second from the top of the line is the best value for your money. 

If you want to get the most out of your machine for as long as possible, buy the fastest NEW machine you can possibly afford, and add as much RAM and HD space as you can.

And a word of caution: Getting to the innards of a Mac mini is NOT easy. Upgrading RAM and the internal hard drive is quite a task. You may want to consider getting an iMac.


----------



## Thomas (Aug 22, 2007)

darren said:


> I would only buy a G4 Mac mini if it were a REALLY good deal. Those things are two generations old now, and i'd probably save up a little more and go for the new dual-core model.
> 
> Unfortunately, Macs hold their resale value unreasonably well, so buying a used older Mac really doesn't give you very good bang for the buck. You're almost always better off buying a new Mac, and usually the model that's second from the top of the line is the best value for your money.
> 
> ...



An iMac is definitely better suited for audio production than the Mini. Also, the new iMacs look awesome.

But if the deal is really, REALLY good (I'd check the current prices to make sure), then go for it.


----------



## Spoongirl (Aug 22, 2007)

you guys mean the new iMacs? like, the flat screen one?
they're so expensive u.u

I think I'll go for the Dual core Mini mac.
after all, it's just for a homestudio. Not too much. I already have a PC and it works well, but I wanna have a Mac. 

Thanks guys for everything


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 22, 2007)

Spoongirl said:


> you guys mean the new iMacs? like, the flat screen one?
> they're so expensive u.u
> 
> I think I'll go for the Dual core Mini mac.
> ...



 good choice, the Mac mini was designed to be a great computer on a budget, I almost got one before I broke down and saved up the rest for an iMac.


----------



## Cancer (Aug 22, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> good choice, the Mac mini was designed to be a great computer on a budget, I almost got one before I broke down and saved up the rest for an iMac.




Same here, and I don't regret it, not one iota. If I were one, just save your money and get a new iMac, the lowest model can be had for 1200$ and the feature set (for a Mac) rocks....


----------



## Spoongirl (Aug 22, 2007)

I can't save money.
In 4 months it's my birthday (xDDD) and my mom wants to give me my birthday present right now  cause her business is at their best. The Minimac was in her budget range but.. I'll have to persuade her.. to get the dual core one.. x_x cuz the iMac is way too expensive. Wish me luck!


----------



## Drew (Aug 22, 2007)

1.) Welcome back, Paulina, I haven't seen you around here in ages.  

2.) I was TOTALLY expecting this thread to be a Nirvana "About a Girl" spoof.  

"I.... need a new PC,
I do, with a screen that's LCD..." 


Ok, I'll stop now.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 22, 2007)

Drew said:


> 1.) Welcome back, Paulina, I haven't seen you around here in ages.
> 
> 2.) I was TOTALLY expecting this thread to be a Nirvana "About a Girl" spoof.
> 
> ...



LMFAO  Drew....god damn that's funny..


----------



## Spoongirl (Aug 22, 2007)

what? x_x

are you making fun of me? cause I didn't get it.. u.u
I'm sorry, I don't know too much about computers.


----------



## Thomas (Aug 22, 2007)

Spoongirl said:


> what? x_x
> 
> are you making fun of me? cause I didn't get it.. u.u
> I'm sorry, I don't know too much about computers.


No, he was merely observing that your thread title is similar to a Nirvana song, and made a joke out of it.

Cheer up, we're here to help.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a MacBook pro and a core duo mac, both with 1GB RAM.

I agree with the suggestions to get a core 2 duo if you can, however they do not benchmark much faster than a core duo but they are better value.

I don't think that 1GB of memory is enough though and would recommend you get more, just don't buy memory from Apple, buy it after market and pay to have it installed by an Apple tech, it cost me $40 to have it installed for me and I believe it is money well spent. Mac minis are a pain in the arse and from what you have said, I do not think it would be a good idea for you to attempt to install memory in one.


----------



## Spoongirl (Aug 22, 2007)

gosh, I think I'll go with a PC ¬¬

160Gb
1G RAM
2.25GHZ processor
DVD unit/recorder
128 video card
mouse, 17' screen, keyboard

even cheaper ¬¬

whaddya think guys? is it a better choice?


----------



## Thomas (Aug 22, 2007)

Is it a dual-core? 

It looks decent, but you'll miss the benefits of the Mac (OSX, etc.). If you intend do any guitar recording, I'd recommend you stay away from CRT monitors. They make pickups buzz.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Aug 22, 2007)

Spoongirl said:


> gosh, I think I'll go with a PC ¬¬
> 
> 160Gb
> 1G RAM
> ...


Give a link with more details like processor manufacturer/model and other stuff.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 22, 2007)

This is just my opinion, I think the majority of people are better off with a mac especially those that have limited skills with a computer.

However you need to get what fits your needs best, if you need windows to use certain applications then go that way.

A factor to consider with the mac are the applications that come with it add value, also there is no performance loss due to antivirus and anti-spyware software running continuously.

I use a mac because of the user experience, I am more productive on a mac and I have fun using it, my windows box is more of a pain in the arse than fun.

I'll add that I consider every cent I spent on windows pc's over the years wasted.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm a Mac user and likely will be for a long time. 

I still like PCs for games and things like that.

But if I want my files to be stable and not lost to viruses or reformatting, I keep them on my Mac  

My old laptop:
Reformatted 3-4 times in 2 years due to the same problem (possibly a virus, possibly hardware issue, never figured it out).

My Mac laptop:
Still running smoothly after almost 2 years with no reformat.


----------



## Spoongirl (Aug 22, 2007)

I already have a PC and it's still alive. No reformated in years. But it's HD is full.
The objective of buying a Mac is that I'll have both, the PC for Inet (the day I pay for it ¬¬) and stuff, and the Mac for recording.

Also, what's the better recording program for Mac? Protools LE?
Can I put a sound card in a Mac? or only use Interface? like Mbox2 or something?

 sdhgshafgh


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 22, 2007)

Spoongirl said:


> I already have a PC and it's still alive. No reformated in years. But it's HD is full.
> The objective of buying a Mac is that I'll have both, the PC for Inet (the day I pay for it ¬¬) and stuff, and the Mac for recording.
> 
> Also, what's the better recording program for Mac? Protools LE?
> ...



No matter whether using PC or Mac, you'll need a separate interface. There are no good built-in soundcards for proper audio recording. (Pro Tools HD, and the old DIGI001 required a card be put into the computer to connect to the interface, but it still required an outboard interface). 

I like Pro Tools, personally, but it comes down to personal preference in the end. Pro Tools is the most commonly used though, and there's a LOT of info on the net to help you out, as well as the Digidesign forum is amazing, and full of pro engineers.

If you get a Mac, it'll come loaded with Garageband which will work temporarily until you can afford something better.


----------



## Spoongirl (Aug 22, 2007)

like a little mixer for example?


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 22, 2007)

Spoongirl said:


> like a little mixer for example?



There are some that have a built in mixer, but most are just boxes with 2 or more inputs (usually microphone inputs and 1/4" instrument/line inputs) and a few knobs for level, and headphone volume (they also usually have a headphone jack and some other line outputs and things). 

This would be a good place to start if you want Pro Tools, if you want to use other software, someone else will have to fill you in on the options as I'm out of touch with all things non-Digidesign lol 

http://www.digidesign.com/index.cfm?langid=100&navid=114&itemid=4962


----------



## Spoongirl (Aug 22, 2007)

other software... like what? Logic? Cubase? Nuendo? are these compatible for Mac?


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 22, 2007)

Spoongirl said:


> other software... like what? Logic? Cubase? Nuendo? are these compatible for Mac?



Logic is mainly intended for Mac (not even sure it's for PC). I've used it, I like it for MIDI programming, but hate it for audio recording. I much prefer Pro Tools (and use Reason for MIDI sequencing). Cubase and Nuendo are options, not sure which ones work for Mac, but they probably do. There's other options out there too, I just never bothered learning about them because I've found the program I'm personally happy with lol

As far as other software, you'd be better off with other hardware from M-Audio, etc. There's lots of companies.


----------



## Drew (Aug 23, 2007)

Spoongirl said:


> what? x_x
> 
> are you making fun of me? cause I didn't get it.. u.u
> I'm sorry, I don't know too much about computers.



 I'm sorry Paulina... It's a Nirvana song, "About a Girl." It opens, "I need an easy friend, I do, with an ear to lend..." The song's about a guy who's not sure if the girl he just fell for is really the "right" girl for him, or if she's just going to let him down or hurt him. I simply rewrote it to be about a MiniMac, for more or less the same reasons.


----------



## Spoongirl (Aug 23, 2007)

I just bought a Mac mini!!

(That was fast xDD)

Intel Core Duo 1,66 GHz Processor
1GB RAM (512 MB + 512 MB)
HD Serial ATA 60 GB
DVD-ROM and CD-RW
Incorporated AirPort Extreme and Bluetooth 2.0
Apple remote
Apple Keyboard

 

I think that'll do.

Thanks guys for everything! =B


----------



## El Caco (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome to the club

If you need any help don't be afraid to ask, you will need to download a few things to make it perfect. Perian and flip4mac for example.

Make sure to use software update straight away, also go into system preferences and turn on your firewall it can be found in sharing also click the advanced button as there are some additional settings there.

Then go into security and turn on secure virtual memory.

Make sure you have two user accounts a standard user account and the administrator account and use the standard account for daily use.

Have fun.


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 31, 2007)

Jeff said:


> There are a number of significant differences between the Core 2 Duo Mac Minis and the G4 Minis. First, the Core Duo's are far, far faster. Second, all the Intel Core Duo based Mini's have two memory DIMM slots, whereas the original only had one. That means only 1GB of RAM max.



We have both a single core and a duo core at work I wouldnt touch the single core - even email and web browsing give it fits. 

THe Duo cores are pretty nice - actully Have had no problems with it at all. (unlike the new g5 we got with a fubar fire wire port and a powerbook with a dead airport card)


----------



## El Caco (Aug 31, 2007)

If email and web browsing are "giving it fits", it is more likely a memory issue and not the cpu.


----------



## gregj (Aug 31, 2007)

I actually recorded few songs on minimac, but I honestly don't think it is a good device for that sort of purpose. too slow. get an intel or G5 iMac, 1GB of ram, bigger hard drive (around 500GB or more), and you are ready to rock


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah if there isn't any flash or any bs like that you can browse the web on fairly old systems as long as they have enough ram.


----------



## gregj (Aug 31, 2007)

hey, G4 is good enough and fast enough for web browsing, with even little flashes, and stuff. It is a decent computer, just not fast enough for proper recording (the 2.5" laptop hard drive is the actual bottle neck).


----------



## Diogene303 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cool, 

Someones got a Mac Mini , Pro-tools Le on it ....get an enternal drive like a lacie 500 gig firewire and get a m-box 2 ....or look at a product Yamaha are selling which has a built in mixer also i think they retails for £70 ....both Cubase and Nun work on mac's but i hate both programs as i used to work for the company and i'll stick with Logic and Pro-tools thanks. 

Diogene


----------



## playstopause (Jul 16, 2008)

^

You realize that thread is about a year old?


----------



## darren (Jul 16, 2008)




----------

